# Circle Y Flext Tree saddles....



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Any input? DD has her eye on a really nice looking used saddle. She sold her old english saddle and is working on selling her current (crap) western to help offset the cost - so I really want to be sure she gets absolutely every bit of bang for her buck that she can (her father has agreed to help pay the difference as a birthday present). 
I am not sure of the exact model at the moment - we saw it yesterday and she snapped a photo with her phone - not the best photo, I know, but maybe someone would recognize enough to be able to respond








They just have it listed as "Circle Y Flex Tree Pleasure" on the consignment tag


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a Circle Y flex tree trail saddle & I love it!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

My friend has one and she swears by it. She said it is a big heavy but she would never ride in anything else ever again.

So I would say that is a good testimony.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Really,? hers is heavy? Mine is super light, thats one of the reasons I love it!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We moved it around a bit and it didn't seem heavy for a western, but I'm sure that van vary from one model to the next, etc. I have to admit I will be green with envy if she pulls this off lol


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like a flex tree 2 topeka pleasure/trail riding saddle. Should have a shell tooling. If so that is exactly the saddle it is and it will sell for 1700. brand new in a tack shop. Very nice saddle!!


----------

